# there is hope



## shannonjahn (Oct 11, 2010)

Greetings all

I just wanted to say that I see all of the comments about not being able to even get an interview with out experience and it really started to scare me but I don't believe that is always the case.  I think sometimes is can be more of the wrong timing ormaybe it is just super competitive.  I am scheduled to take my cpc on thursday and I found an add in the paper where I live for a billing/coding person.  I applied and got a response back within the half hour.  I am going in for my interview tomorrow morning.  I am not sure that I will get the job but just the fact that I got the interview says alot.  Don't give up and look outside of your usual range area.  This job is 85 miles from my house and I asked if there might be a possibiliity of some remote work and they said they would be happy to accomodate if need be.  Keep you head up and something will come your way. Good luck to everyone I wish you all the best!


----------



## 1224927 (Oct 11, 2010)

*good luck*

I dont want to scare you but I graduated in may and had my cpc-a since april. I have been looking for work since may, must have applied to over 100 coding and simple admin jobs and not one phone call for interview. In fact I have had little response from most of my applications not even an email saying the job has been filled. Not a good job market all around. I am starting to think that the certification is the reason why they wont touch me since all of those in school that didnt bother with it have gotten jobs. In a industry that is supposed to reward integrity, honesty, and hard work-I am just not seeing it. I have a few more months on my certification and if I dont find a job in that time I will not go for it again. I dont know what the trick is and frustrated with the process. I hope you  have better luck!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 13, 2010)

Shannon,

Even if you have to work on site (85 miles from home) for a while, it may well be worth it to gain experience.  I currently work 76 miles from my house and commute daily.  I really only am allowed to work at home when weather is bad, and occasionally if I have something I have to take care of at home/doctors appt, etc.  I love my job though and would not change it for the world at this time.  The drive is a hassle and I am lucky enough to van-pool, and some days the day seems endless, but the experience I am getting and the contacts I am making for the future are priceless!  Good luck to you.


----------



## dawnstitzshots@aol.com (Oct 13, 2010)

1224927 said:


> I dont want to scare you but I graduated in may and had my cpc-a since april. I have been looking for work since may, must have applied to over 100 coding and simple admin jobs and not one phone call for interview. In fact I have had little response from most of my applications not even an email saying the job has been filled. Not a good job market all around. I am starting to think that the certification is the reason why they wont touch me since all of those in school that didnt bother with it have gotten jobs. In a industry that is supposed to reward integrity, honesty, and hard work-I am just not seeing it. I have a few more months on my certification and if I dont find a job in that time I will not go for it again. I dont know what the trick is and frustrated with the process. I hope you  have better luck!


What do you mean that you only have a few more months on your certification or you'l have to take it again? I didn't know there was a time limit on them. This scares me, I go in December and now I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## sleepycats (Oct 13, 2010)

I would apply for jobs even if you don't meet the experience requirements.  I think personality and testing scores are about 50/50 when making the decision to hire someone.  Most people would prefer to hire someone who is a nice fit with the organization even if they require a little on the job training as opposed to someone who has experience but has a bad attitude.  That being said, you should definitely have the basics down.  Also, when I applied for my job (about a 95 mile commute round trip), it was only at the interview that it was mentioned there was the option to work from home, so I wouldn't let distance stop you from applying either.


----------



## gost (Oct 13, 2010)

dawnstitzshots@aol.com said:


> What do you mean that you only have a few more months on your certification or you'l have to take it again? I didn't know there was a time limit on them. This scares me, I go in December and now I'm wondering if it's worth it.



I'm guessing that was in reference to the annual renewal.  No new test, just paying the annual renewal fee.  I believe you do have to retest is you let your membership lapse.  If I'm wrong on that, I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## marie26 (Oct 14, 2010)

The AAPC only requires the yearly membeship fee - which in turns keeps our certification inforce. So as long as we pay our yearly fee ... no more test. We let it lapse, then we will have to retake the test.
Now my understanding ... when the ICD-10 implemenation happens we will all have to take a test   on this to keep our certification in force. 
Dovewings


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 14, 2010)

You will have to take a test when ICD-10 is implemented BUT it is a non-proctored, open book, at home test. I believe it is only 75 questions and $60 for 2 tries instead of $300, as well. Also, you will have 2 years from October 1, 2012 to take it and pass. This is for those that are already holding their credentials at the time. For those that never got their credentials, they'll have to take the regular CPC exam (which will probably really suck).


Also, I wanted to add that more and more companies are enforcing a policy of hiring certified coders ONLY. It used to be that you could get a job as a coder without credentials. With there being a rise in the numbers of people that are nationally accredited, why would a company choose to hire those that have no formal training? To go as far as to get your certification just to let it go is stupid, sorry. I understand that it can be extremely hard to find a job right now but nothing is worse than the "well, I'm just going to give up" attitude. Have some pride in yourself. I don't understand why people expect to be handed a job with their CPC-A test results. I'm sure you've all heard it before, get your foot in the door. Go for another job in the medical field and network yourself. Although the pay may not be as high for a medical records clerk as it is for a coder, it's got to be better than no pay and you'll get a chance to make yourself known. Show initiative and you can earn your spot in a career of coding/billing/auditing.


----------



## eleanora reeves (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree with Vanessa, don't drop your credentials in the hopes of hiring on without them. I have been searching a very short time for work, but, have already decided to accept any/all job offers right now to get my foot through the door, need to show that I would be a valued employee and if the opportunity arises I will take the offer of biller/coder. I hold an apprentice status of which I worked to hard on to let it go. I pray for your job search as well as my own. Good luck to you. Keep your chin up and head held high. 

Eleanora Reeves CPC-A


----------



## sleepycats (Oct 14, 2010)

First, I plan on never letting my credentials lapse, even if I become independently wealthy and would never use them again.  I worked to hard to obtain to them to give them up.  

Second, in a job hiring situation, everything else being equal, if one coder is certified and one is not, I suspect the coder who is certified would be offered the job.


----------

